# Elementare Frage: Was für Kugelschreiber bevorzugt ihr?



## Markus (7 Juli 2007)

Nein! Ich habe wirklich nicht zu wenig arbeit - im Gegenteil...  


Also wie in fast allen Büros fehlen auch bei uns ständig die Kugelschreiber...

Kein Problem - dachtne wir, dann werden eben welche bestellt und zwar standesgemäss gleich mit dem Firmenaufdruck...

So einfach ist das aber nicht.

Also ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge Dicke Kugelschreiber - möglicherweise liegen die mir besser in der Hand weil es meine Hände gewohnt sind...  

Mein Kollege Hingegen will schlanke edle Metallkugelschreiber.
Ich finde die dinger hässlich und unhandlich.


Für mich ist ein Kugelschreiber ein Nutzobjekt das ich ständig in irgendwelche Taschen stecke, irgendwohin mitnehme, irgendwo verliere,...

Das muss nicht "edel" sein, und schon garnicht in irgendeiner schwulen Geschenkbox verpackt sein...


Also das Thema "edel" werte ich keinesfalls.

Stabilität haben etwas teuere Kunstoffkugelschreiber auch.

Einzige Frage über die man sich wirklich streiten kann ist die Form.

Also was bevorzugt ihr?
schlank oder dick?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2007)

*lach .... Probleme hast Du ...

Also ich hab am liebsten die Kulis von Euroeddy..... 4 Stück für nen Euro. liegen gut in der Hand, schreiben super, laufen (bisher) nicht aus...

den dünnen Metalkulis kann ich auch nix abgewinnen.... sehen toll und reichen vielleicht für den Unterschrift.... aber lange Texte will ich damit nicht schreiben....


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (7 Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen!

Lang, dünn. 
Bevorzugt:
Diplomat Spacetec.
Schreibt unter wasser, über kopf, auf glas, auf fett... 
Bei den Preisen allerdings nicht als werbegeschenk zu empfehlen.
(ca. 20 Euro):???: 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

in der Firma und für die Werbung haben wir *Prodir DS3* mit 
schwarzer Großraummine und sind zufrieden damit.

Persönlich gefällt mir auch der dreieckige und rutschfeste 
GRIP 2011 von *Faber Castell* sehr gut.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2007)

also die (einschliesslich denen von deltalogic) sind mir alle zu dünn.

Ich bekomme davon Schmerzen oberhalb von Daumen und Zeigefinger wenn ich mit solch einem dünnen Stift länger schreibe.

Für eine Unterschrifft mag das OK sein, aber als Arbeitsgerät sind meiner meinung nach dünne Schäfte untauglich.


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2007)

die hier gefallen mir sehr gut:

http://www.schneider.de/schneider/c...3b6f6436f6f19a03a8f4543c4&vonSuche=11&seite=0

(natürlich nur die forum und nicht das schwule clownbunt)

bin ich mit der ansicht alleine auf der welt?


----------



## zotos (7 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> bin ich mit der ansicht alleine auf der welt?




Wahrscheinlich nicht alleine sonst gäb es die dicken Kugelschreiber ja nicht. Ich persönlich mag die "normalen" wie die von Deltalogic am liebsten. Zu dünne finde ich auch eher lästig die zu dicken wie das Beispiel von Markus erinnern mich an Grundschulen und Kindergärten (Sorry).

PS: Die für eine Zusendung eines Werbekugelschreibers benötigte Anschrift kann man via PN erfragen ;o)


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Juli 2007)

Ich mag gar keine Kugelschreiber, ich bevorzuge Tintenschreiber alla "Fineliner". Ich hasse es immer, wenn der Kuli mal schmiert oder nicht so richtig "rollt" :-D

Dickemäßig bevorzuge ich die dünnen


----------



## trinitaucher (7 Juli 2007)

Übrigens: Mir sagte mal eine "Fachverkäuferin" in einem Schreibwarenladen, wenn man Schmerzen beim Schreiben verspürt, läge das eher daran, dass zu fest aufgedrückt wird.


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2007)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Übrigens: Mir sagte mal eine "Fachverkäuferin" in einem Schreibwarenladen, wenn man Schmerzen beim Schreiben verspürt, läge das eher daran, dass zu fest aufgedrückt wird.


 

kann schon sein, deshalb kann ich mi diesen "finelinern" auch nicht schreiben, die kratzen bei zuviel druck...


ich lasse beim schreiben meinen emotionen eben freien lauf, sie fliessen in wortwahl, schrifftart, und kraft ein...
also mit so einem spielzeug kann ich nix anfangen...


was habt ihr nur alle mit diesen unhandlichen dünnen dingern? 
habt ihr alle solche gichtkrallen?

dann werden es eben dünne, und ich kauf mir eine schachtel voll mit meinen persönlichen dicken - nur für mich - jawohl!  

dicke zigarren sind besser als dünne moods (oder wie auch immer das schwuchtelkraut heist)
dick schwänze sind...
WARUM SOLL DAS BEI KULIS ANDERS SEIN?!


----------



## zotos (7 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> dicke zigarren sind besser als dünne moods (oder wie auch immer das schwuchtelkraut heist)
> dick schwänze sind...
> WARUM SOLL DAS BEI KULIS ANDERS SEIN?!



Hast ja recht dickliche Programmierer sind ja auch besser ;o)


----------



## Larry Laffer (7 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> dicke zigarren sind besser als dünne moods (oder wie auch immer das schwuchtelkraut heist)
> dick schwänze sind...
> WARUM SOLL DAS BEI KULIS ANDERS SEIN?!



Genau - und gut wäre auch, wenn sie vorne ein bißchen spitz sind. Dann kann man sie auch schon mal Leuten hinterherwerfen ...


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2007)

Ja ja, wenn die Werbebranche keine Kugelschreiber hätte !
Aber als Werbegeschenk, immer recht nett, Telefonnummer nicht vergessen .
Ein Kollege von mit bekam mal einen mit der gutmütigen Bemerkung "Hier du Wichser; haste 'n Kuli!" Da lachen wir uns heut noch schlapp drüber und der Mann blieb in wirklcih guter Erinnerung (ein Unikat ohne Gleichen).

PS. Auch dicke Kugelschreiber dürfen elegant sein.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juli 2007)

Hallo Markus,



Markus schrieb:


> ...dicke zigarren sind besser als dünne moods (oder wie auch immer das schwuchtelkraut heist)
> dick schwänze sind...
> WARUM SOLL DAS BEI KULIS ANDERS SEIN?!


So so, 12mm bezeichnest du also als "dick"  .

Auf dem Kuli, den ich seit Jahren einstecken habe, steht "Wenglor" drauf. Er ist aus Edelstahl und ist eher dünn. Aber ich brauche ihn auch nur zum unterschreiben und für Formulare. Ansonsten verwende ich lieber einen dicken Bleistift (Parker Frontier, Kunststoff schwarz) und einen dicken Radiergummi (Schneider erase-o-matic, blau).

Hilft dir das?


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Markus (7 Juli 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Auf dem Kuli, den ich seit Jahren einstecken habe, steht "Wenglor" drauf.


 
jepp den kenne ich ganz genau...
so einer habe ich mal vor jahren bekommen, lag inklusive der schwulen box bis vor ein paar monaten in irgendeinem ramschkarton.
und vor einigen monaten habe ich ihn dann mitsamt dem ganzen anderen kram in dem karton weggeschmissen ohne ihn jemals ausgepackt zu haben.


mir scheint als hätte ich eine völlig falsche wertschätzung von "richtig guten" kugelschreibern...  

wäre er dick, aus kunstoff mit einem antirutschgummi zwischen zeigefinger und daumen gewesen - dann hätte ich ihn sicher aufgehoben und später auf irgendeiner baustellen verloren oder einem nervenden chinesen an den kopf geworfen oder während dem telefonieren auseinandergebaut und die feder verloren,...
ich habe zu keinem einzigen kugelschreiber eine persönliche bindung.


das mit 12 und 9 verhält sich ja im verhältniss...

was heist da "hilft dir das?"
wobei? um für jeden von euch das passende werbegeschenk zu kaufen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (7 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ..wäre er dick, aus kunstoff mit einem antirutschgummi zwischen zeigefinger und daumen gewesen - dann hätte ich ihn sicher aufgehoben...


Das beschreibt meine o.g. Bleistift. Ich habe deswegen auch für "dick" gestimmt.



Markus schrieb:


> ..ich habe zu keinem einzigen kugelschreiber eine persönliche bindung..


Das hört sich sehr traurig an, armer Markus. Mach' dir nichts draus, es gibt schlimmeres. Mein Kugelschreiber gibt bereits seit Tagen auch keine Wärme mehr ab  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## andre (7 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ich habe zu keinem einzigen kugelschreiber eine persönliche bindung.


Hallo,
sei froh, das würde sonst bei Kugelschreiberschwund zwangsläufig im seelischen Desaster enden.
Ich persönlich kann mit den schlanken Kugelschreibern schneller schreiben.
Ich habe aber auch einen von CASIO, der ist dick und hat einen rutschfesten Griff. Damit sieht mein Schriftbild richtig ordentlich aus.
Am wichtigsten finde ich allerdings eine gute Mine!
Gruß Andre


----------



## nade (7 Juli 2007)

Also wenn ich sicher sein kann, das ich ihn nicht wirklich verlegt/gemopst krieg/verlier, dann meinen good old scool Lamy-Kuli aus Metal. Die Großraummiene hat shcon vorteile. Auf Baustellen, Zimmermannsbleistift+Messer als Spitzer und irgentein Werbegeschenkskulli. Für zu verlierende Kulli´s ist es relativ irrelevant welche Bauform, weil weg iss weg. Da reichen auch welche ausm 50ger Pack die 3 Seiten lang halten, und dann zum anne Wand oder wahlweise einem Nerv an den KOPf werfen sind.


----------



## Hermann (8 Juli 2007)

hallo,
also ich für meinen teil mag lieber dickere kullis oder den laptop 


bei den dünnen hab ich auch nach längerem schreiben schmerzen...

aber als werbegeschenk sollte er etwas ausgefallen sein und vorallem was taugen, ein billigen den wirft man in die tonne(das geld kann man sich dann sparen) 
ich sammle immer kullis auf messen teste dann was gut is der rest fliegt weg


----------



## Balou (8 Juli 2007)

Die Entescheidung scheint Ja getroffen zu sein aber ich bin auch eher für die Dicken mit Gummi. 

Wichtig iss mir aber das die dinger auf dem papier gut laufen manche haben ne bechissene Kugel drin die mehr kratzt als läuft die dinger hasse ich.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## TommyG (8 Juli 2007)

Jop,

auch ich bin für Blei, also als preiswerten 0,5er Druckbleistift, der schreibt ja auch auf verdreckten Blättern und lässt sich wegradieren..

Wenn Kuli, dann dickm gern mit Gummi und von Weglor, KSB, Siemens, B&R, Klaus Union.....


----------



## thomass5 (9 Juli 2007)

Hallo,
also ich bevorzuge eher welche mittlerer Stärke mit Gummigriffzohne, die auch mal gut in der Handfläsche schreiben, da genau dann wenn man schon nen Stift hat das Papier fehlt(oder gibt es welche mit eingebautem Papiervorrat).Und eine lange dünne Spitze muß er haben, um gelegentlich einen RC-Controler oder ne G3-Anschaltung zurückzusetzen.
Thomas


----------



## Markus (9 Juli 2007)

ohoo - das ergebniss der abstimmung scheint sich zu verändern...

zeigt dass, das leute mit dicken dingern am wochenende andere dinge machen als im forum an umfragen teilzunehmen?
tja dicke sind einfach besser...


----------



## thomass5 (9 Juli 2007)

Ja!


> zeigt dass, das leute mit dicken dingern am wochenende andere dinge machen als im forum an umfragen teilzunehmen?


Die machen Überstunden in der Firma, um unter der Woche hier schreiben zu können.
Thomas


----------



## plc_tippser (9 Juli 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Also ich für meinen Teil bevorzuge Dicke Kugelschreiber - möglicherweise liegen die mir besser in der Hand weil es meine Hände gewohnt sind...
> .......
> Das muss nicht "edel" sein, und schon garnicht in irgendeiner schwulen Geschenkbox verpackt sein...
> 
> schlank oder dick?


 

Verstehe. 

Ich finde die 9ner gut, schreibe aber auch nur selten noch auf Papier, sowas macht bei uns der Drucker. Dafür hasse ich zu kleine Tastaturen  .

Gruß und hoffentlich trefft ihr die richtige Entscheidung, pt


----------



## vladi (9 Juli 2007)

*Kugelschreiber*

Hi,
also es gibt Leute, die auch ein wenig spinnen, wie ich halt,
und da muss ich ein(oder zwei, oder..) *Mont Blanc* Schreiber schon haben.. Und guter Füller auch..Mir macht es echt Spass mit den noblen
Dinger zu arbeiten, die schreiben auch gut. Nachteil: Ersatzmine 7,50 Euro..Aber was soll es. Manche fahren Autos für 50 000 Euro.

Gruss an alle Spinner!

Vladi


----------



## TobiasA (9 Juli 2007)

Ich mag die dicken mit den Lustnoppen vorne am Griff. Allerdings sind die manchmal in den Taschen etwas unhandlich. Dafür fallen sie nicht gleich in jede Ritze einfach so rein (oder aus der Tasche raus...).
Aber egal, ob dick oder dünn- Robust müssen die Dinger sein. Ich hab' praktisch noch nie "trockengefahren", aber die Dinger sterben halt irgendwann.
9mm ist auch OK, aber unterhalb von 7mm Durchmesser wird langsam unhandlich. Die schwulen Dinger kriege ich einfach nimmer gepackt.

Aber ich beschrifte CD's ja auch mit 'nem Edding 1x3mm...

Gruß, Tobias


----------

